# "kurkkukausi"



## Gavril

Hyvää suununtaita,

Luin toiselta (pohjois-germaanisia kieliä käsittelevältä) palstalta, että suomen länsipuolella olevissa kielissä on sanontoja _agurktid_ (norja), _agurketid_ (tanksa) jne., jotka kaikki tarkoittavat kirjaimellisesti "kurkkukautta" tai "kurkkuaikaa". Nämä viittaavat kauteen (yleensä kesällä), jossa ei ole paljon uutisoitavaa (esim. koska eduskunta ei istu), joten toimittajat uutisoivat "mitättömistä" asioista kuten kauden vihanneksista (kurkuista jne.).

Vastaavia sanontoja, joihin kuuluu kurkkua tarkoittava sana, on kuulemma olemassa monissa muissa kielissä kuin pohjois-germaanisissa, mutten ole varma, onko tällainen sanonta suomessakin. Jos suomessa ei ole kurkku-sanontaa, mitä sanaa/sanoja käytetään suomessa tarkoittamaan aikaa, jossa on suht vähän uutisia?

Kiitos


----------



## kirahvi

Suomessa puhutaan ainakin mätäkuun jutuista. Ehkä muitakin ilmauksia on?

Lisäksi usein viitataan kesätoimittajiin, jotka tulevat sijaisiksi varsinaisten toimittajien kesälomien ajaksi, jos lehdessä on kesällä huonosti kirjoitettu artikkeli.


----------



## Gavril

kirahvi said:


> Suomessa puhutaan ainakin mätäkuun jutuista. Ehkä muitakin ilmauksia on?
> 
> Lisäksi usein viitataan kesätoimittajiin, jotka tulevat sijaisiksi varsinaisten toimittajien kesälomien ajaksi, jos lehdessä on kesällä huonosti kirjoitettu artikkeli.



Käytetäänkö "kesätoimittaja"-sanaa huonosta kirjoittajasta (oli tämä vakituinen tai tilapäinen) minä vaan vuodenaikana?


----------



## Ригель

Gavril said:


> Käytetäänkö "kesätoimittaja"-sanaa huonosta kirjoittajasta (oli tämä vakituinen tai tilapäinen) minä vaan vuodenaikana?



Mielestäni tässä ei ole selkeitä pelisääntöjä -- itse en käyttäisi tätä nimikettä halventavassa yhteydessä muina vuodenaikoina, mutta en myöskään pitäisi tälliaista kielellistä luovuutta virheellisenä. Sitä voi käyttää myös neutraalina ilmaisuna kesätyöntekijästä -- etuliite 'kesä-' ei tarkoita automaattisesti huonoa. Jos puhutaan harrastelija/amatööriluontoisesta puuhastelusta niin on luontevaa käyttää 'sunnuntai-' etuliitettä. Esimerkiksi sunnuntaimaalari tai sunnuntaifilosofi, henkilöitä jotka pitävät maalaamisesta ja filosofiasta, mutta eivät ole ammattilaisia tai edes todennäköisesti kovin hyviä näissä taiteenlajeissa. Sunnuntaitoimittaja ei tosin kuulosta kovin hyvältä, sillä kukaan ei yleensä harrasta toimittajan ammattia amatöörinä tai huvin vuoksi.


----------



## Hakro

"Mätäkuun jutut" tarkoittavat uutisia, jotka toimittaja tai joku muu on itse keksinyt – ne eivät siis perustu mihinkään todelliseen tapahtumaan.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> "Mätäkuun jutut" tarkoittavat uutisia, jotka toimittaja tai joku muu on itse keksinyt – ne eivät siis perustu mihinkään todelliseen tapahtumaan.



Mitä sanontaa/sanontoja sitten käytetään niistä mitättömistä jutuista, jollaisia kuvasin ensimmäisessä postissa, tai kaudesta, jolle sellaiset jutut ovat ominaisia?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Mitä sanontaa/sanontoja sitten käytetään niistä mitättömistä jutuista, jollaisia kuvasin ensimmäisessä postissa, tai kaudesta, jolle sellaiset jutut ovat ominaisia?


Niihinkin usein sopii "mätäkuun jutut".


----------

